# Interesting Article... 10 Biggest US cities that are running out of water



## onlyindreams (Oct 3, 2010)

Forgive me if this is posted in the wrong section. Figured after lurking for quite some time that I should share when I can! I made it into two posts so the whole article could be posted.

the-ten-biggest-american-cities-that-are-running-out-of-water: Personal Finance News from Yahoo! Finance



> By Charles B. Stockdale, Michael B. Sauter, Douglas A. McIntyre
> 
> Some parts of the United States have begun to run low on water. That is probably not much of a surprise to people who live in the arid parts of America that have had water shortages for decades or even centuries. No one who has been to the Badlands in South Dakota would expect to be able to grow crops there.
> 
> ...


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

it's worse than that ground water is being depleted in many areas a major source for crop irrigation about 30%

look at Chicago

"Chicago has been using groundwater since at least 1864 and groundwater has been the sole source of drinking water for about 8.2 million people in the Great Lakes watershed. This long-term pumping has lowered groundwater levels by as much as 900 feet."

Groundwater depletion, USGS water science

Huge Underground Aquifer Dropping Faster Than Expected - Denver News Story - KMGH Denver


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Moved thread to the Water & Storage section.

Looking forward to the second part of your posting that you reference-to in the first-posting.


----------



## onlyindreams (Oct 3, 2010)

> 5. San Francisco Bay Area
> 
> Major Water Supply: Various, including Lake Hetch Hetchy
> Population (U.S. rank): San Francisco: 815,359 (12th), Oakland: 409,189 (44th), San Jose: 964,695 (10th)
> ...


Forgive the posting the wrong forum. I'm new to the forum (obviously) and also to prepping. This article just makes me further believe that preps are a necessity!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

onlyindreams said:


> Forgive the posting the wrong forum. I'm new to the forum (obviously) and also to prepping. This article just makes me further believe that preps are a necessity!


'Tis alright. If I notice that a posting might be better suited in another section I have no problems moving it over there. :wave:


----------

